# Hot Start with a Double!



## Weekend Woodsmen (Jul 9, 2014)

We put a lot of time in scouting preseason and it paid off! It's not too often a hunt goes the way you expect it to, but this one certainly did! It played out just like you see it on TV and we had plenty of time to get to work on time! This is our first double! Hope you enjoy the video!


----------

